# Suk - Meditation on an Old Czech Chorale "St. Wenceslas" Op. 35a (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Josef Suk was a champion of Dvorak's chamber music as second violinist in the Bohemian Quartet. Not only that but he was his student and and son-in-law. Suk's Meditation on an old Czech hymn ‘St Wenceslas’, Op 35a, is based on the text of a hymn with the theme of mercy and taking care of others:

"Saint Wenceslas, liege of Bohemia,
Our prince, pray for us to God, the Holy Spirit!
Christ have mercy.
You are heir to Bohemia, forget not your people,
Let us not perish, nor our progeny, Saint Wenceslas!
Christ have mercy"

This hymn 'Svatý Václave' , is believed to have been the 12th century at least, and it remains popular Czech hymn today. Dvořák references the hymn in his Hussite Overture. The Meditation was composed in 1914, at the outbreak of the first World war. Originally the Bohemian Quartet would have to open their concerts with the unpopular Austrian anthem, so this piece was composed in a Czech nationalist style with the aim of using it as a new starter should the Czechs gain independence from the Austrians. It was also a cry for peace (written in the score were the words "Oh save us and future generations from perishing"). The work was completely and published quickly and premiered on 27 September 1914 on the eve of the Feast of St Wenceslas and Suk wrote out all the string parts himself. Its a stunningly beautiful, contemplative work that is emotional, nostalgic and fiercely Czech in essence. I must say I'm a sucker for recordings that have such emotional angst. I do like an optimistic ending to the quartet, in line with Suk's alleged vision for this quartet. Only a short work with some fine performances but I wanted to spotlight this beautiful piece. The earliest recording here is from 1929 by the Czech Quartet but the sound is diabolical so I won't be recommending that one even it is a valuable historic document (the intonation is also bad). Most recordings fall between 6-8 minutes and yes I know its not a quartet really but it was written for the medium so.... 😛

Here's a recording from YouTube of the Kontras Quartet, performing the work.






Recommended 

Panocha - lovely ensemble and interplay but I'd like the dynamic levels that others bring to the party. Still a fine one.
Minguet - nothing wrong with the playing but I just find the Minguet too broad here even I'd the playing is very fine.
Suk (1984 / 1994 / 2014) - both the earlier accounts are brisker than their later broad recording and have more pathos. Of all the recordings by this ensemble the 1984 one is the best, for me, but the others are perfectly fine and despite much heavier use of vibrato the latest is gut-wrenching. Which one you prefer will be down to personal choice so give them a listen if you can.
Delme - the playing is glorious but I don't hear a Czech flavour in this account. Its lovely but it's not got either the nationalist slant or the rusticity that I like in other performances.


*Heavily Recommended 

Albion* - a slightly darker vision but it ends on an optimistic note and the cello playing is exemplary.
*Wihan* - certainly captures the Czech nationalistic spirit but just misses on that level of emotional intensity to take it to the very top. From their excellent 'Alla Czeca' album.
*Sacconi* - sparse use of vibrato and a very relaxed pacing give this a more haunting and emotional feel for me feel but it's also incredibly nostalgic sounding.
*Kapralova (2014) *- the Czech quartet have recorded this twice with different line ups (the first one was 2005) but its the 2nd recording that just steals the show no matter how good the first one is. One of the brisker readings, it still doesn't sound rushed but urgent, intense and palpably glorious.


*Top Picks

Talich* - this fine recording, originally for the Collins label, and later Alto, is a beautiful realisation. Tender but reassuring and yet firm like a big hug and kiss and in quite lovely, lively sound

*Matangi* - from their Candybox compilation, this is a slightly broader but exquisitely phrased recording. Textures are dense but this is not treacly (in fact, like the Albion, it's a darker vision). Close-up, emotional and intense.

*Signum* - a performance that ticks every box but also has recorded sound to die for. If you fail to respond to the emotional depth of this account your heart could be a swinging brick.

* _Incidentally, theres a superb live recording (audio only) of a makeshift quartet recorded for the Bridgehampton Chamber Music Festival in 2003 that you should really hear too. It features Scott St John (formerly of the St Lawrence quartet), acclaimed violin soloist Karen Gomyo, Kristen Johnson, (principal viola of the Philadephia Orchestra) and Carter Grey (principal cellist of the New York Philharmonic). Do yourself a favour and hear it. Smouldering performance!_


----------

